# Shipping Your Piranhas Across The Country



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, An individual in Alberta wishes to buy my 4" black rhombeus off me for $70, how would prepare the shipping box for my piranha to Alberta. The guy said he is gunna send shippers who will take care of every thing but Im unsure if they will package my piranha. Also he mentioned sedating the piranha during the trip. All advice i sappreciated thanks guys.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Make sure the fish is in a container in the bag.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

you also need a heat pack if the place hes going is cold


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Which it will be.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey JZ how long can the piranha survive in the bag?, I think the trip might take a week. unless the guy payed for priority a shipment. It s the black one


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> Hey JZ how long can the piranha survive in the bag?, I think the trip might take a week. unless the guy payed for priority a shipment.


I would bet money it would be DOA after a week.

Overnight is the longest I would ever do.

I told you I would take the black one lmao.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Hey JZ how long can the piranha survive in the bag?, I think the trip might take a week. unless the guy payed for priority a shipment.


I would bet money it would be DOA after a week.

Overnight is the longest I would ever do.

I told you I would take the black one lmao.
[/quote]
So should they piranha be sedated for longer trips or is it to risky ,The trip from Canada to the states is longer than shipping it within the country, unless you met me at horse shoe falls.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The longest fish get shipped is overnight.

Call Westjet and talk to them. Same with Air Canada.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

nevermind just contacted the guy, he said his shippers will take care of "everything" literally. They will put it into a large bag with minimal water but alot of air and put a oxyen tank and heat pad with the fish. They said I also have to fast the fish for a few days so he doesnt poop into the bag and wreck the water conditions.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Find out the shipping option he is choosing...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

waiting for him to reply back, what sucks is the day I sold him is the day the black learns to finger chase. Agressive little snot he is, probally hates me right now thats probally why hes acting so agressive towards me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If its not overnight I wouldn't do it. Or else the fish will likely be DOA.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> If its not overnight I wouldn't do it. Or else the fish will likely be DOA.


Alright. Funny thing is the guy put "I NEED THIS PIRANHA!" in his last response to me. LOL


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ask him if he needs it alive or dead.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Ask him if he needs it alive or dead.


alive perferably, Im gunna use the money for accomindations for my caribes coming next month. oredered 4 of these guys. They can mix with reds and piyara, right?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

from experience by watching how vendor pack fish:
put the fish in a plastic container with holes drilled on all sides and have enough water in the bag (double bag to be safe) to cover the container. this way the fish will always be in water regardless how the box is positioned. I remember when vendor pack fish they add something in the water which will release oxygen over time, forgot what its called, and add pure O2 in the bag instead of just regular air. and use heat pack (wrapped in news papers so there no direct contact with the bag). place the bag in a box with insulations.
if you ship air cargo or anything (FedEx, UPS, etc) I believe the requirement is that the fish is packed for at least 48hrs. air cargo will probably be the best way to go. make sure you tell them its live tropical fish so they handle it properly. (well at least hope they'll handle it properly)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes but i would be more concerned with the shipping, and does this guy knoe anything bout fish keeping cause it has to be overnight


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya airport to airport is the best way to go for this, make sure you label the box that it's a live fish and you might want to wait till closer to summer to ship it.... a few hours outside will chill your package right down.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1) ship next day 
2) Make it clear their is NO DOA gurantee.

Line a box with styrofoam bag the fish and put the fish in a sealed bucket. There is no real need to sedate a 4" fish. The only p's that may need sedation are larger ones. It is still abit cold for shipping fish so you may want to wait another month or so for the weather to warm a bit.

I'd also make sure this guy realizes shipping will be around 50$ plus so his total would be over 100$ for a 4' rhom.



Sylar_92 said:


> If its not overnight I wouldn't do it. Or else the fish will likely be DOA.


Alright. Funny thing is the guy put "I NEED THIS PIRANHA!" in his last response to me. LOL
[/quote]
If he has responces like that id be considering not selling it to him as he doesn't sound overly responsible or knowlegable. Personally I want to know the person I sell something live to has at least basic experience.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright guys he replied back to me just now. Here are his exacty words: "if i didnt know about it why am i buying it?, my shiper has been handling such a thing before everything is under control you did not need to worry!"


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If its not overnight I wouldn't do it. Or else the fish will likely be DOA.


Alright. Funny thing is the guy put "I NEED THIS PIRANHA!" in his last response to me. LOL
[/quote]
If he has responces like that id be considering not selling it to him as he doesn't sound overly responsible or knowlegable. Personally I want to know the person I sell something live to has at least basic experience.
[/quote]

i was gunna say the same thing

2) *Make it clear their is NO DOA gurantee.*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> Alright guys he replied back to me just now. Here are his exacty words: "if i didnt know about it why am i buying it?, my shiper has been handling such a thing before everything is under control you did not need to worry!"


It also seems that you don't have much info on this shipper. If he has a guy to ship it that works great but it sounds like he needs to give you more info on what is happening. Also make sure to get the money first and be sure he knows is 70$ and he pays shipping not 70$ including shipping as shipping across canada could run you 50$ plus.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if he has a shipper to take care everything then can you just drop the fish off in a bucket at the said shipper and be done with it? like Cluster said make sure you receive payment from him first before you do anything. if you end up shipping air cargo then see if there's an option for fright collect so buyer pays shipping when he pick up the package and you just need to collect the money for the fish before hand.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah he just emailed me again to confirm whats happening. He said the payment is sending me includes my asking price as well as shipping fees for the trip back. He instructed me to cash the check as soon as I get the payment and email him, following the email he will call the shipping company and send them to my location. But if he doesnt give me enough money Im keeping my cut and I'll say to the shippers: "Tell your client to get his sh*t striaght, because I aint pay extra which your client was supose to cover. Now call him up and give me the phone I can tell him to f*ck off for trying to rip me off








".


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im sorry but i dont think anyone else has said this yet but this sounds a bit fishy no pun intended. sounds like a scam. ive seen this stuff done before and it was a scam. in either case best of luck to you.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sell it locally.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> sell it locally.


Or to me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Tensa said:


> im sorry but i dont think anyone else has said this yet but this sounds a bit fishy no pun intended. sounds like a scam. ive seen this stuff done before and it was a scam. in either case best of luck to you.


 Well he cant get scammed as long as he is able to cash the check first and its good (may need to wait a day or so to be sure it goes through). How much money total did he give you as you will probably need about 130$


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> im sorry but i dont think anyone else has said this yet but this sounds a bit fishy no pun intended. sounds like a scam. ive seen this stuff done before and it was a scam. in either case best of luck to you.


 Well he cant get scammed as long as he is able to cash the check first and its good (may need to wait a day or so to be sure it goes through). How much money total did he give you as you will probably need about 130$
[/quote]

yea i agree with you cluster but i just think the check may be no good when he gets it. im not overly passionate about it being a scam and i hope its not but i would of felt bad after reading this all and not saying something. but i agree def make sure the check clears completely before letting the P be moved.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright guys thanks for the advice, I will make sure the check runs through and works before I do any thing. If it does not work and I contact the guy but he does not reply, I will make a note of this and inform the shippers that their client is a fruad. So if the check is fake I will get pissed off, both because he wasted my time and that I got scammed. If it is fake then I sell JZ the rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Would JZ get a special price


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> im sorry but i dont think anyone else has said this yet but this sounds a bit fishy no pun intended. sounds like a scam. ive seen this stuff done before and it was a scam. in either case best of luck to you.


yes sylar im sorry i havent mentioned this before but my parents got scammed $1,500 dollars last friday and the guy who did it was saying all this sh*t like he has a seceratary wholl send the check and a " SPECIAL SHIPPING COMPANY" thatll come get and ship the item we had for sale. ITS A SCAM SYLAR DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> im sorry but i dont think anyone else has said this yet but this sounds a bit fishy no pun intended. sounds like a scam. ive seen this stuff done before and it was a scam. in either case best of luck to you.


yes sylar im sorry i havent mentioned this before but my parents got scammed $1,500 dollars last friday and the guy who did it was saying all this sh*t like he has a seceratary wholl send the check and a " SPECIAL SHIPPING COMPANY" thatll come get and ship the item we had for sale. ITS A SCAM SYLAR DONT DO IT!!!















[/quote]

How did the scam get carried out? did the $1500 get charged to them after they cashed the check? or was it directly charged to their account?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

welll he was buying a JDM catback from my dad car that was $350 on craigslist. he sent a $2,000 dollar check we deposited in our bank and it suppousedly went through according to the bankers. we were supposed to keep $500 and send the rest to his so called " SHIPPING COMPANY" so we did turned out the check was fake and we just gave him $1,500 from our money!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I told my bank not to put checks into my account when I get them, I did this when I first opened my account. I told them to cash the check for me, that way no one can withdraw money from my account except me. But Im sorry to hear what happend man, If this does end up to be a scam, I'm going to track down this guys IP address which the police showed me how to do, use the web site to show me the location at where the IP address is located and registered and then drive their with a video camera and kill the f*cker while recording it. I'll be masked of course so no one knows who I am. Thats what I'll do if it is a scam, killing the bastard will also benefit society so he can't scam no more people.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

but now that you told us what youd do if it were to happen we knoe who killed him














. but yes on a serious note scammers are not to be messed with i would just stay away from it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Since the buyer seems iffy then why not sell to zanni who is a trusted fellow member.
I'd rather my fish go to him and sell it for what you paid plus shipping, we're here to help eachother righ so pfurians get the best deals


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Since the buyer seems iffy then why not sell to zanni who is a trusted fellow member.
> I'd rather my fish go to him and sell it for what you paid plus shipping, we're here to help eachother righ so pfurians get the best deals


X 2


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I will eventually sell it to JZ if the check is fake, but I just want to make sure before hand just in case the guy might sue me for taking his money and giving my piranha to anothe person if he is indeed a real customer. If it is fake I can promise you guys the black rhom will be sold to JZ. I'll update you guys as soon as I get the check but if I dont recievethe payment check within 2 weeks or so I will sell the rhom to JZ and just send the the payment back to sender with a attached note saying the deal was no longer valid because the customer took to long.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> I will eventually sell it to JZ if the check is fake, but I just want to make sure before hand just in case the guy might sue me for taking his money and giving my piranha to anothe person if he is indeed a real customer. If it is fake I can promise you guys the black rhom will be sold to JZ. I'll update you guys as soon as I get the check but if I dont recievethe payment check within 2 weeks or so I will sell the rhom to JZ and just send the the payment back to sender with a attached note saying the deal was no longer valid because the customer took to long.


Just tell the customer your returning the check and are not selling it. I would want JZ to have it anyways... that way you know its in good hands and you can check on him...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> I will eventually sell it to JZ if the check is fake, but I just want to make sure before hand just in case the guy might sue me for taking his money and giving my piranha to anothe person if he is indeed a real customer. If it is fake I can promise you guys the black rhom will be sold to JZ. I'll update you guys as soon as I get the check but if I dont recievethe payment check within 2 weeks or so I will sell the rhom to JZ and just send the the payment back to sender with a attached note saying the deal was no longer valid because the customer took to long.


Let me jusst tell you this is the check more than what u were selling the rhom, if it is .. Its a SCAM !!!!! consider yourself warned


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I will eventually sell it to JZ if the check is fake, but I just want to make sure before hand just in case the guy might sue me for taking his money and giving my piranha to anothe person if he is indeed a real customer. If it is fake I can promise you guys the black rhom will be sold to JZ. I'll update you guys as soon as I get the check but if I dont recievethe payment check within 2 weeks or so I will sell the rhom to JZ and just send the the payment back to sender with a attached note saying the deal was no longer valid because the customer took to long.


Let me jusst tell you this is the check more than what u were selling the rhom, if it is .. Its a SCAM !!!!! consider yourself warned
[/quote]

How much more do you reccomend?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> I will eventually sell it to JZ if the check is fake, but I just want to make sure before hand just in case the guy might sue me for taking his money and giving my piranha to anothe person if he is indeed a real customer. If it is fake I can promise you guys the black rhom will be sold to JZ. I'll update you guys as soon as I get the check but if I dont recievethe payment check within 2 weeks or so I will sell the rhom to JZ and just send the the payment back to sender with a attached note saying the deal was no longer valid because the customer took to long.


Let me jusst tell you this is the check more than what u were selling the rhom, if it is .. Its a SCAM !!!!! consider yourself warned
[/quote]

How much more do you reccomend?
[/quote]
He is saying if the check the guy is sending you is more than the original price of the rhom its a scam. For petes sake tell him your returning the check and not selling it. Id much rather see it in a members keep than some random.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its not hard to avoid a possible scam. Be sure you have the 70$ cashed from the cheque then give him the fish. The only way you could possibly be scammed is if you send him the fish before getting your $ so just get your money first and be sure the check is good then give him the fish its not very hard.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Its not hard to avoid a possible scam. Be sure you have the 70$ cashed from the cheque then give him the fish. The only way you could possibly be scammed is if you send him the fish before getting your $ so just get your money first and be sure the check is good then give him the fish its not very hard.


yeah in his emails he said i would get the payment before he even calls his shippers to pick up the piranha


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Its not hard to avoid a possible scam. Be sure you have the 70$ cashed from the cheque then give him the fish. The only way you could possibly be scammed is if you send him the fish before getting your $ so just get your money first and be sure the check is good then give him the fish its not very hard.


yeah in his emails he said i would get the payment before he even calls his shippers to pick up the piranha
[/quote]
sell it to a fellow member. Zanni. Dont be dumb why wouldnt you want a member to have it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Because another person was first and they have their own shipper?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Because another person was first and they have their own shipper?


Its not weird some guy has a shipper just floating around where the op lives...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So that makes it some elaborate scam to get a fish? With the internet I could find some shipper in a busy place like TO farily easily. Just get the money for you and the shipper then pay the shipper. There should be practically no risk for you as long as you get the money first make sure he knows there is no DOA guarantee. Once you have your $ and give the fish to the shipper it's no longer your problem.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Which one are you selling, is it the one with the gold gill plate?
R you keeping one or selling both?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Because another person was first and they have their own shipper?


I was actually first. But I don't care if he sells it to a random. As long as it gets a good home. I don't have a lot of money right now anyway lol.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright to make this clear, I have two rhoms for sale. One of them is more colourful with more diamond glitter to it, gold gill plates and red eye development. The black one is the one Im pending to sell at the moment, If the deal is real I will carry it out if not then I will sell it to JZ. If The black is sold then I can still sell my juvenile diamond to JZ if he wants it that is. here is the one that is still for sale, JZ do you want this one if the black is sold? This is the one with red eye develpoment coming in and more diamond glitter.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

check usually takes 4-7 business days (sometimes longer depends on the transaction time between your bank and his check's issue bank) to be cleared completely. Even if you cashed the check (bank gives you cash) and the check turns out to be fake they will detect money from your bank account to cover their loss. You gave them a fake check to cash so you are responsible when the check bounce, don't think because it's your account they can't take any money out of it, they can and they will if needed.
Sometimes the status of such deposit will show "clear" when you check online short after the deposit but could still change to "bounced" if the transaction fails and you will be responsible for it.

So even if the check appears to be cleared or your bank gives you money I would still wait at least one week before sending him anything, or two weeks just to be sure.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> So that makes it some elaborate scam to get a fish? With the internet I could find some shipper in a busy place like TO farily easily. Just get the money for you and the shipper then pay the shipper. There should be practically no risk for you as long as you get the money first make sure he knows there is no DOA guarantee. Once you have your $ and give the fish to the shipper it's no longer your problem.


scammers will scam you for anything these days, I would say most likely this would turn out to be a scam from the sound of it. They take advantage of people's greed of being paid for more than what they asked on an item/fish/whatever they are selling and the actual required time for the check to be cleared between banks.
They will tell you to go "cash" the check and not "deposit the check and wait for it to be cleared" then call up such and such shipping company. Bank won't cash your check unless you have an account with them and has enough money to cover the amount being cashed so they an hold you responsible in the event of a bounced check.
people being scammed will probably be very excited (cuz of being paid more than what they asked) and quickly contacted the shipping company to get it done with then reality hits them few days later that the check has bounced and they are out of "shipping cost" and the item they were selling.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

From this discussion I think I'll wait for the check and just send it back to sender to make sure I dont get scammed. I'll just wait a few weeks and tell him the check dint work, then tell him I'll send the payment back to him. I'll contact JZ and we will make a deal that way I know its going to someone I trust.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> check usually takes 4-7 business days (sometimes longer depends on the transaction time between your bank and his check's issue bank) to be cleared completely. Even if you cashed the check (bank gives you cash) and the check turns out to be fake they will detect money from your bank account to cover their loss. You gave them a fake check to cash so you are responsible when the check bounce, don't think because it's your account they can't take any money out of it, they can and they will if needed.
> Sometimes the status of such deposit will show "clear" when you check online short after the deposit but could still change to "bounced" if the transaction fails and you will be responsible for it.
> 
> So even if the check appears to be cleared or your bank gives you money I would still wait at least one week before sending him anything, or two weeks just to be sure.


^^this^^

i had a similar thing... guy sent me a 1500 check for something...i f i were to have cashed it and it bounce a few days later i would be responsible for everything....stay away from any money orders too...large checks from people you dont know sounds fishy


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hows the heater burn healing? I need to see when I get my money this month then find out about shipping it.

And sylar tell the dude you don't want a check. You want a Canada Post money order.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Hows the heater burn healing? I need to see when I get my money this month then find out about shipping it.
> 
> And sylar tell the dude you don't want a check. You want a Canada Post money order.


I agree a money order would be safer though it may cost 5$


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Hows the heater burn healing? I need to see when I get my money this month then find out about shipping it.
> 
> And sylar tell the dude you don't want a check. You want a Canada Post money order.


The photo I posted was from a month ago so the burn is pretty much gone, but in its place is a a patch of glittery scales. I can only get him to eat shrimp and white fish now, but he only eats one cube of both a day. The guy already sent the check, im just waiting for it now but when it arrives I'm just gunna write back to sender. Also also call him and tell him the bank dint allow me to cash or say it wasn't valid at my bank. I'll post some new pics for you JZ, check in the species pictures under rhom should still be on the 3rd or 4th page.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I seen. I might buy a bunch of baby serra's so don't flake on the guy if he is serious. Just don't do anything till you know the check is good. Even if it take 3-4 days.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I seen. I might buy a bunch of baby serra's so don't flake on the guy if he is serious. Just don't do anything till you know the check is good. Even if it take 3-4 days.


How do I know without get the check to bounce on me? What makes me think it's a scam is I recieved two emails with the same exact context and words but the two had different names. This guy is one of these emails.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cash it. Don't spend the cash you get and just wait. 2-3 days later call your bank and ask if the check cleared. If it did then proceed with selling the fish. If it doesn't then you don't send the fish and your not out any money.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Cash it. Don't spend the cash you get and just wait. 2-3 days later call your bank and ask if the check cleared. If it did then proceed with selling the fish. If it doesn't then you don't send the fish and your not out any money.


I think it's a scam I can no longer email him, also he sends me email asking what piranha its is. I got this same email 4 times for different questions, Its pretty weird.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

What do you mean you can't e-mail him?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> What do you mean you can't e-mail him?


"Postmaster email delivery notifacation failure" also he keeps sending me emails that say this following line over and over again: " Hello, Is this item still available for sales?kindly get back to me with the asking price".


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm. Fishy(Pun intended)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Cash it. Don't spend the cash you get and just wait. 2-3 days later call your bank and ask if the check cleared. If it did then proceed with selling the fish. If it doesn't then you don't send the fish and your not out any money.


I think it's a scam I can no longer email him, also he sends me email asking what piranha its is. I got this same email 4 times for different questions, Its pretty weird.
[/quote]
Dude its a scam, the guy who scamed us is still emailing us till this day the same stuff over and over again STAY AWAY


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Hmmm. Fishy(Pun intended)


Yes very fishy indeed, Im gunna decline his payment and just send his payment back with a note on the front saying invalid check deal is no longer in affect.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah man that's definitely a scam. Everything you just said the seller has said or done is all listed here and here.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Cash it. Don't spend the cash you get and just wait. 2-3 days later call your bank and ask if the check cleared. If it did then proceed with selling the fish. If it doesn't then you don't send the fish and your not out any money.


This isnt a good plan. Call the issuing bank and verify funds. If it is a scam....the account will either be closed or there will be no funds available. The only way you can be sure to get paid is if you go into the issuing bank and cash the check. If someone wanted to screw you over....they can stop payment on a check up to 30 days after they receive their statement.

Anyways...doesnt sound like someone you would want to do business with.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

OK I got a the best answer to this,

Get a dead fish or a fillet of salmon or something or anything that's sea food and leave it to rot in a zip lock bag for a week or so, wait till you get your check and email him that you got your money and what not. Then pack up the rotting fish in a box and give it to the delivery company when they show up.

Give us your paypal info so we can donate enough money to cover shipping. I'll gladly donate $5 or $10 and I'm sure we'll(members @ pfury) have no problem covering shipping cost if everyone pitches in a few bucks.

We need to some how find out where this guy lives so we can find someone who lives close enough to document the receiving of the rotten fish.

It'll be just like this, EPIC WIN! 
http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright thanks guy for everything, Im not going to carry out the deal. If the check arrives I'll just send the check back and not even bother doing anything with it. I also no know it is a scam because I can no longer contact him.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I deal with this stuff all the time, and when people get scammed like this Law enforcement don't get involved usually (Not that they don’t want to but your local agency isn't going to have the resource to fly to Africa to arrest someone for a crime like this) or the authority, you have gotten good info here for the most part and you should avoid deals of this nature. People still fall for this stuff everyday and sometimes for big money, but even these smaller less obvious amounts add up when they are scamming people all day long. Glad you didn’t find out the hard way.


----------

